# Firefox-Plugins

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu Videoplugins des Firefox'.

Zur Zeit habe ich mplayerplug-in drauf. Das hat aber ein paar große Nachteile:

- Keine Steuerungsknöpfe (pause, play, vor-/rückspulen, speichern)

- Wenn eine Datei noch nicht komplett runtergeladen wurde und der Player das Ende des heruntergeladenen Teils erreicht stoppt er einfach das Abspielen. Es wird zwar angezeigt, dass die Datei weiter runtergeladen wird, weiter abgespielt wird sie jedoch nicht.

Ich habe auch schon das Kaffeine-Plugin versucht. Hab ich aber auf meinem 64-Bit-System nicht zum laufen gekriegt.

Kennt jemand eine Alternative zu diesen Plugins?

BTW: Mein Acroreader-Plugin will auch nicht. Hab Acroread mit +nsplugin emerged und die Datei liegt auch unter /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/nppdf.so, aber unter about:plugins ist dort nichts zu finden.

Wäre für Tipps dankbar!

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## manuels

*bump*

----------

## XMath

Hi,

welche Version des mplayerplug-ins benutzt du denn?

Ich hab 3.35 drauf und nur das Problem, dass er eben mit dem Abspielen stoppt. Aber gut, dass ist wohl eher ein grundlegendes Problem.

----------

## schachti

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW: Mein Acroreader-Plugin will auch nicht. Hab Acroread mit +nsplugin emerged und die Datei liegt auch unter /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/nppdf.so, aber unter about:plugins ist dort nichts zu finden.
> 
> 

 

Hilft evtl. ln -s /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/nppdf.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/?

----------

## Anarcho

Der Acrobat dürfte doch 32Bit sein und dein Firefox 64 Bit. Daher brauchst du dann wohl den nspluginwrapper.

----------

## tost

Wo wir gerade schon beim mplayerplug-in sind:

Bei mir wird dadurch die CPU Auslastung maßgeblich erhöht, sodass "ondemand" auf 1.86gHz taktet (von 1.6gHz)

Beispiel: www.ffh.de/webradio

Ist es bei euch ähnlich ?

 *Quote:*   

> [I] net-www/mplayerplug-in
> 
>      Available versions:  3.21 3.31-r1 3.35
> 
>      Installed versions:  3.35(16:32:11 13.05.2007)(divx -gmedia gtk quicktime realmedia wmp)
> ...

 

Grüße

tost

----------

## manuels

ahh, stimmt. Hab das Wrapper-Tool irgendwie deinstalliert.   :Embarassed: 

Das Problem mit der Prozessorlast hab ich auch. Ist ziemlich lästig.

XMath:

Ich hab auch v3.35. Aber hast du denn Vorspultasten und so?

----------

## XMath

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> XMath:
> 
> Ich hab auch v3.35. Aber hast du denn Vorspultasten und so?

 

Jein   :Wink:  ,

bei manchen Streams ja, bei anderen wiederum nein. Denke das hängt vom Medientyp ab. Hab das aber noch nicht weiter verifiziert.

----------

